# Festival of Fishkeeping October 2009



## Superman (22 Apr 2009)

Festival of Fishkeeping 9th-11th October 2009, Hayling Island, Portsmouth.

Thought I'd kick this off.
Has anything been planned for this year's show?
I for one would love to show off my nano scape as it should be nicely matured by then.
I don't mind out helping with organising as I enjoyed last year's etc


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the offer again Clark, no doubt we'll take you up on it AGAIN, it was much easier last year with all you guys there to help. 
We're currently having some discussions on what we should do this year and we'll let you know as soon as we do LOL


----------



## Themuleous (23 Apr 2009)

Cheers for the heads up, I'll put it in my diary this time!  

I'll offer my two hands as well if you need things lugging around!

Sam


----------



## Joecoral (19 May 2009)

I'm determined to make it this year!


----------



## LondonDragon (19 May 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> I'm determined to make it this year!


That makes two of us


----------



## Steve Smith (19 May 2009)

I should be there, money permitting   Will be not long after my USA holiday in September!


----------



## Lozbug (20 May 2009)

I will, as always, be there


----------



## Steve Smith (20 May 2009)

sweet!


----------



## Lozbug (20 May 2009)

tradition now lol 4th or 5th time now?


----------



## rawr (20 May 2009)

I'm hoping that the trip to TGM had the desired effect on my dad, and he was so impressed that we can go to this too! At least I've got until October to work on my nagging technique...


----------



## MikeC (20 May 2009)

i will be going for both days this year.


----------



## soton_dave (21 May 2009)

i only live 20 or so miles away so could probably put a couple of people up over night if there travelling,ive got a boxer dog,just thought i'd mention that because i know some people dont like dogs.....lol,but she's lovely,although saying that she's the least of your worries.pmsl 3 kids and a wife  .

obviously gotta check dates and run it past the missus but if your interested let me know so i can give an answer either way asap.

cheers dave


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 May 2009)

soton_dave said:
			
		

> i only live 20 or so miles away so could probably put a couple of people up over night if there travelling


Thats a very kind offer Dave, i don't think the missus would appreciate Me, George and Graeme clattering around the house at four in the AM 
We'll be staying onsite at Ryth Mill. It's far from 5 star, well, any star TBF but it's good to be on site.


----------



## John Starkey (22 May 2009)

OH crawford you aint going no where without me dude    ,i shall be staying at my usaul residence,for two days of fish ,plants,beer,and curry (indian)
regards john.


----------



## Egmel (26 May 2009)

OOoh, I shall put it in my diary and hopefully make it again this year


----------



## George Farmer (26 May 2009)

I'll try to be there this year - work permitting.

I was gutted to miss out last year.

I'd like to give a talk on hi-tech planted tanks, in the lecture room.  Some of the info will raise a few eyebrows with the old-school...   8)


----------



## Lozbug (26 May 2009)

I think you should George!

They need some good new and exciting inspirational talks. Some seem to be repeating I've noticed...

I've just been booking my Hotel so me and mine 100% there 

_(welcome back btw)_


----------



## George Farmer (26 May 2009)

Lozbug said:
			
		

> I've just been booking my Hotel so me and mine 100% there
> 
> _(welcome back btw)_


Cool.  Be nice to see you again.  Will your forum friends be coming along too?

Thanks!


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2009)

I will have to make it this year, if you guys think you will need help with setting up and all I can make travel arrangements to stay there a couple of days, if not they I will most likely come down on a day trip.


----------



## Lozbug (26 May 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Lozbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see you again to. Yeh me, Lucy, Mike, Dave & Vicky. Plus my mum & dad sporting their craft stand will all be there for the weekend.


----------



## Steve Smith (26 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I will have to make it this year, if you guys think you will need help with setting up and all I can make travel arrangements to stay there a couple of days, if not they I will most likely come down on a day trip.



The B&B that Clark, myself and John stayed in last year was ace!  Can't remember the name but John sounds like he's going to book it soon.  I'm hoping to make it this year too, though I'll of just come back from the states, and will probably have no money!


----------



## ScottYalloP (23 Aug 2009)

where about on the island is it ? id like to go.


----------



## Lozbug (23 Aug 2009)

http://www.millrythe.com/


----------



## ScottYalloP (15 Sep 2009)

sweet il be there only live just 20 mins away, il see if i can get saturday off if not sunday!   
see ya there


----------



## George Farmer (9 Oct 2009)

Sorry about the members that can't make it.    But I'm look forward to seeing those that can!  

My car is packed to the brim and I'm ready to set off soon to Dan's where we load up the the big van...

We'll try to keep you updated throughout the weekend.  I'm really excited and we've got some really cool plans for the weekend including plenty of visitor interaction.

If you can make it, please do.  It's always great to meet up with fellow members and put faces to names, and meet up with old friends too, of course.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Oct 2009)

Just realised now that the FOF is this weekend, gutted!! Shouldn't have been away for so long! In my mind it was in two weeks time  hope you guys have great fun!!


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Oct 2009)

How's it going guys?  Hope the first day went well!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2009)

I've started a new thread with pictures form the show yesterday:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8185

Tony


----------

